# Willow's Twin Doelings



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Willow kidded around noon. Two perfect little girls! This is her third time kidding and her second pair of doelings. My younger sisters best friend and her mom came over to watch the birth and we were all so excited! The miracle of like is truly one of the absolute best things I'll ever experience. It'll never get old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww congrats, two doelings, cant get much better than that!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So cute! Love how one had lamancha ears and the other regular!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are adorable little girls! And the odd ears are great!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Happy Birth Day!


----------



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

Cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are so cute! Congratulations. Twin doelings must be in the WI air this week. YaY!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

New pictures of their first day out. It's been so rainy here that I hadn't let them out yet.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

and the last of the pictures


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! they are adorable


----------

